# ادخل شوف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل



## sony_33 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*ادخل على هذا الرابط
http://www.byebe.com/
 واكتب اسمك واسم خطيبتك وشوف شكل ابنك فى المستقبل
 وياريت كل واحد يورينا شكل ابنة
 انا فى الانتظار
 ملطوش
30:30:30:30:30:30:
:t9::t9::t9::t9:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*ده ابني في المستقبل








طالع مثقف زي ابوه

مرسي يا سوووني علي موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## سيزار (29 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع شديد تسلم سونى


----------



## aymanfree (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد موضوع زى العسل شكرا ليك يا سونى والواد اللى طلعلى تحفة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن المصلوب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط:new6::smil12::t32:


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*هي الصورة يلي طلعتلي 






[/url][/IMG]

اموووووووووووور متلي​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا سونى على الموضوع

عسل بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اية مفيش زباين تانى
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا ابنى طلع كدة




 شقى زى الى خلفة
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع تحفة سونى 

ميرسى ليك كتير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ابنى زى القمر ​


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكيد جربتى كذا اسم علشان يطلع كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *اكيد جربتى كذا اسم علشان يطلع كدة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



لا صدقنى من اول مره طلع كده​


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*يبقى   اكيد حيطلع حلو زيك
 ربنا يحققلك امالك*​


----------



## جيلان (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*والى مش مخطوب يعمل ايه ؟*


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *والى مش مخطوب يعمل ايه ؟*



*حدورلك على موضوع تانى
ههههههههههههههههههه
 من كنت خاطب عادى اكتبى اى حد فى خيالك*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *حدورلك على موضوع تانى
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> من كنت خاطب عادى اكتبى اى حد فى خيالك*​


 
*طيب يا اخويا هشوفلك*

*



*

*حلو ده بس عايزة عيل بشعر*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*دنتى خيالك وحش قوى اكيد كتبتى اسم البطيخة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ليه يا اخويا ماهه امور اهه
وهجبله بروكة ملكش دعوة*


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ليه يا اخويا ماهه امور اهه
> وهجبله بروكة ملكش دعوة*



*انتى حتعلمية الغش من اولها مش كفاية طقم الاسنان الى مركبة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*يوحنااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحق ابننا اهو *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس شكله عصبي قوي طالع لمين دا *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع جميل *
*ميرسيييييييييييي*​


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 دنتو باين عليكم زعلانين من بعض قوى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو  احنا  لحقنا  حتى  نزعل من  بعض  يا  سوني *
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*الموضوع  فيه  غلط   *
*ممكن  نعيد  المحاولة  تاني  *
*لحسن  دا   هيطلع  عيني *
*اكيد  هيشدني من  شعري *
*ويعدين احنا عاوزين بنت الاول  مليش دعوة   انا عايزة  اكرر  المحاولة *
*ربنا يستر *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*النصب هيشتغل بقى
نصيبكوا هتعترضوا ليه ؟*


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه
 دة نصيبك يا فادية
 ومش حتقدرى تغيرى الاسم ولا اية؟؟؟هههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا  مش  هنعترض  يا  جيلان  بس  لا انا  عصبية  ولا  يوحنا عصبي  الولا  دا  طالع لمين  *
*يكونش  طالع   لخالته  جيلان *
*ممكن   ليه  لا*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *يوحنااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحق ابننا اهو *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس شكله عصبي قوي طالع لمين دا *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه طالع لمين ؟
هى الخلقه الجميله دى مش بتفكرك بيا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك خلتيهم ياخدوا فكره عنى 
انى زى القمرو هادى خااااااااالص ​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *دة نصيبك يا فادية*
> 
> *ومش حتقدرى تغيرى الاسم ولا اية؟؟؟هههههههههه*​


 
*لا  مش  هنغير  الاسم  بس  هنحط اسامي  الدلع *
*يطلع  الولا  مايص *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *لا  مش  هنعترض  يا  جيلان  بس  لا انا  عصبية  ولا  يوحنا عصبي  الولا  دا  طالع لمين  *
> *يكونش  طالع   لخالته  جيلان *
> *ممكن   ليه  لا*​


*انا لو منك ارضى بى على كدة بدل ميطلع لخالتة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*انت  زي  القمر   واحلى من القمر  يا  ابو  ديفيد *
*بس انا مش  قصدي عالشكل  الولا  باين عليه  عصبي  وانت  مش  عصبي  خالص   بس انا عرفت  هو  طالع لمين  طالع لخالتة  جيلان :t30:*
*خلاص  نحاول  نرضيه  بقا  ونقلل من عصبيته *
*الذنب مش  ذنبه دا  نصيبه  بقا*​


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*مالكوا انتوا التلاتة بخالته
بس يا سونى انا وبطة اخوات مع بعض اطلع انت منها
وماله لما يطلعلى يعنى على الاقل يبقى ليكوا الجنة انتى ويوحنا*


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مالكوا انتوا التلاتة بخالته*
> *بس يا سونى انا وبطة اخوات مع بعض اطلع انت منها*
> *وماله لما يطلعلى يعنى على الاقل يبقى ليكوا الجنة انتى ويوحنا*


 


*يطلع  لك  يا ستي  هو انا اقدر اعترض  بس ربنا يتولاني  بقا :hlp: ولو  طلع  لك  يبقى  مش  هنخلف غيره  على الله نقدر  عليه  هو  لوحده :11azy:*​


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اكيد ليهم الجنة بس انا اعرف انك هادية ومش عصبية
بصى كدة وشوفى اوجة التشابة




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *يطلع  لك  يا ستي  هو انا اقدر اعترض  بس ربنا يتولاني  بقا :hlp: ولو  طلع  لك  يبقى  مش  هنخلف غيره  على الله نقدر  عليه  هو  لوحده :11azy:*​



*الله يكرمك يا حبيبتى طول عمرك زوق
انتوا تستحقوا بردوا
ده يبقى كرم كبير من ربنا عليكوا
ادعى انتى بس*


----------



## جيلان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد ليهم الجنة بس انا اعرف انك هادية ومش عصبية
> بصى كدة وشوفى اوجة التشابة
> 
> ...



*مين ده الى بيضرربك يابنى
انت محدش سايبك فى حالك كدى
تكنش دى صورة يوحنا وفادية لما يجيبوا العيل ده :t9:*


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا شيخة دول كانو بيهزرو مع بعض
ههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو مفيش زباين تانى ولا اية
 يلا قرب قرب قرب
 شوف ابنك ببلاش
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية كلكم شفتوة وهربتو ولا اية
دة نصيب متقلقوش
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايه يابني انت بتعمل اعلانات 

طب اجبلك انا زباين والنص بالنص

شكلهم خلفوا عيال وحشين وخايفين يقولوا​*


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
 مين ماشفش ابنة فى المستقبل
انا فى الانتظار​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا سوني
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sony_33 (21 يناير 2009)

اية مفيش زباين ولا اية​


----------



## sony_33 (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## shamaoun (16 فبراير 2009)

هههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (16 فبراير 2009)

والله ة طلع امر ربنا يوعدك بمثيلة​


----------



## نفرتيتي (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع زي العسل 
ميررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## bnt elra3y (19 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه حلو اوىىىىىىى
انا طلعلى بيشرب سجاير وفى ايده كانز ​*


----------



## sony_33 (19 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يوعدكم  باطفال زى العسل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل خالص

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا سونى
بس بلاش فضايح
مشكوووووووور كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 فبراير 2009)

أنا بقي أبني عصبي جدا
بس أنا مش عصبي يمكن أمه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## sony_33 (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم وعقبال من شوف
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىىىى ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sony_33 (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكم جميعا​


----------



## روماني زكريا (19 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابني في المستقبل 

http://www.byebe.com/images/im028.jpg
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 مايو 2010)

ههههه حلو قوى 
ميرسى خااااالص​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
شوفتى ابنى
فاشل اخر حاجة
ههههههههههههههه
ولااية بولعله كمان
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

أنا جربتها روووعه

بس الولد طلع وحش


ههههههههههههه







​


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

*عسل زيي ههههههه





*​


----------

